# Fn3 20' Scratchbuild Log Cars



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey All, 

Please take a look at the newly built 20 foot log cars. Approximately 40 hours of contruction. Oak, brass, HO track nails for bolts, brass threaded rod/0.080 nuts/washers, under carriage brake rigging, a couple of Ozark pieces for the brake wheel and small nut/washer detail, jewelery chain, cotter pins, some india ink/alcohol/blacken-it/rust all weathering. Prototype for the kits and weathered models I'll be releasing this January. Look for MG Custom Models & Hobbies. 

Thanks,

Marc

ps. it's been a while since I linked to my folders, forgot how, any help?









[/b]


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

The car sold well on Ebay, now to complete a few more for the up coming show Grand Rapids, MI show in January. Looking at building a couple for myself along with kits/assembled items


----------

